# More Paint



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I'd show some 6" Jackhammers I painted up, just under 3 oz. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! I love the colors.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

NICE!!! Look great!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good Etch
Now where´s that mad cow i told you about ?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful, Etch. I'm liking that 5th one down from the top! How do you make so many so fast???


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs for the kind words guys, means alot, i really like the clown perch guy as well, going to blast some more like him, and vince its easy to find time when you have no life ,lol, seriously i do the summer store for winter thing, make a ton of blanks, get them all ready for paint and put them aside, then when its - 22 outside, and even your boogers freeze,  then i break out the airbrush, but even that doesnt work sometimes, cause you get ideas in your head, go out to shed(not heated yet) ouch, and cut a proto out, get it working and then you go back and cut out a whole bunch lol, and then its the sanding and weighting etc etc when the kids and wife have gone to bed like normal people , lol, and your still up working on your hobby/addiction, have 7 more of the hand carved snot rockets (like the one i sent you) ready for pics tommorrow, and another 15 different baits with the first coat of epoxy on them earlier tonight lol, tommorrow is second coat, and oh yeah earlier just before supper, went out and cut out a new proto as well, , see it never ends lol, thanxs Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice etch! Sounds like you are keeping busy at this...man, I feel like getting a few done at a time is staying busy...can't imagine having 10-15 going at once!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought I was doing good at getting 5 done every week or two. Geeesh!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Incredible firetigers! Firetiger is by far my favorite pattern. Nice work etch.


----------

